# Venison Braunschweiger



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Commonly known as Liverwurst. I trimmed up the venison livers I saved from last fall. Soaked in cold water for an hour to take the blood color out. Just before grinding I let the liver sit in the hottest water from my tap for 10 minutes. Its firms it up a little bit. 8 LBS of liver, 4 LBS of bacon and 13 LBS of pork butt went through the grinder. 1 course grind followed by 2 fine grinds. I added 1 oz of hickory smoke flavor, 1 oz of cure salt and B&P Braunschweiger 25 lb season package to 3 LBS of fluid. 1 quart of this was pork stock, the rest was water. Mixed it good , than added 2 oz of binder. Mixed and stuffed into 3 1/2 inch casings. In a convection placed at 170 degrees for 1 hr. Second hour raised to 200 degrees. Checked internal temp till 160-170 is reached. Cooled and refrigerated.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I'll bring the Burghardt's!


----------

